
What happened to tablet sales? - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/21/what-happened-to-tablet-sales/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
meri_dian
Simple. Phones got bigger and the hype died down.

When you have a large smartphone and a capable, versatile laptop a tablet
becomes pointless.

People jumped on the tablet bandwagon because tablets were incessantly hyped
up and did seem cool initially.

